# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  Видеоконференция через интернет

## Raod

Необходимо создать видеоконференцию, в которой будут присутствовать 5-8 человек, с помощью какой программы или сервиса можно осуществить это?

Пользовались скайп, но по прошествию месяца он стал платным. Поэтому интересуют бесплатные варианты, желательно русскоязычные и с удобным интерфейсом. 

Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Norek

Дааа, жаль что скайп стал платным.
Самому тоже нужно было найти нечто подобное. В итоге наткнулся на http://www.imind.ru/ (IMind). Довольно удобно всё сделано, да и конференции можно записывать! :)

----------


## Raod

Блин, это то, что нужно!! спасибо! только не понял как конференции записывать?

----------


## Norek

Там есть отдельная кнопка для этого. Если чего-то не понимаете, то там есть тех. саппорт, насколько я помню. Удобный всё-таки сервис)))

----------


## Lopaw

Сервис сам по себе не плох. Скачивать ничего не нужно, бесплатно... Качество хорошее... Минусов пока что не заметил.

----------


## Tyana

Вечер добрый! 
Наше маркетинговое агентство проводит исследование рынка сервисов онлайн видеоконференций.
Поделитесь своим авторитетным мнением, заполните анкету.
А каким сервисом видеоконференций пользуетесь Вы?
Обращаю ваше внимание, что весьма вероятно, в опросе нет продукта, которым Вы пользуетесь (мы просто не могли внести все продукты). На этот случай предусмотрено поле, где вы можете вписать свой вариант ответа.
Если у вас возникнут дополнения и вопросы, с удовольствием ответим на них в этой теме.

----------


## repair156

Предлагаю воспользоваться програмой ooVoo   http://www.oovoo.com/download/oovoosetup.msi

----------

